
Google Home like WiFi remote configuration for an headless Android device - paolorotolo
https://github.com/wideverse/headless-wifi-manager
======
Namidairo
Take note that you will need to start specifying the fine location permission
in your manifest for the scan results to continue working in Android Q.

~~~
paolorotolo
Q also introduces new API for WiFi like WiFi suggestions. We'll keep the
library updates before final Q release. Also please feel free to open a ticket
on Github to keep track of the issue.

------
amaccuish
Show HN?

